# Good Games for a not so powerfull iMac



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey everyone, I'm running an iMac DV SE 500 with an 8MB graphics card, seems everytime a good game comes out...guess what i cant support it which is understandable but are there any good action or rpg games that my iMac will support, preferably something with online gameplay.


----------



## cockneygeezer (Sep 16, 2003)

Games for iMac:

The Sims and all expansion packs
Black And White and expansion pack
Civilization 3
Oni (not sure on this one, as the VRAM is not listed on the box)
Tropico

I can't really think of any online games that meet your requirements; Age of Empires II, Myth II and III. I think that Quake 2 will run, but you might have trouble getting hold of a copy.

Maybe some other people have suggestions?


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 16, 2003)

what OS 9 or 10?

are you looking for newer games that would be supported or older games?

check out gameranger for games that mac users are playing currently here

Star Trek Elite Force meet your sys. requirments....barely... and it has pretty sweet Multiplayer, but those servers may have died done since the release of Elite Force II.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 16, 2003)

oh yeah Unreal Tournament (NOT NEW ONE) would be a fun MP game as well, check the sys. req's tho


----------



## symphonix (Sep 16, 2003)

Quake 1 and 2 will both run, and you can actually just download the Mac OS X engine and apply it to the PC version, which is pretty easy to find. Ditto for Unreal Tournament, though it runs pretty badly on my G3-500 iBook with 8mb graphics, though it is playable.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 17, 2003)

The original version of Frogger!  Have to be able to run it....<G>


----------



## madscientist (Sep 17, 2003)

on an imac 450mhz the most processor intensive games i can run comfortably are
-quake 3
-starcraft
-buldurs gate 2
-diablo 2
-ghost recon
-warcraft 3 (a bit choppy on larger maps though)


----------



## Trip (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't forget Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2 (and maybe 3), and Zoo Tycoon. Oh and there's also: 4x4 EVO, and StarCraft: Broodwar. Then there's Unreal (good game!!!), and Unreal Tournament! The best game I suggest you get though:

Red Faction!


----------



## Orbit (Sep 19, 2003)

i second quake 3 and warcraft 2 and 3 work perfect for me on my sl imac


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 19, 2003)

Warcraft2 was so good i still listen to the music in itunes once in a while


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 19, 2003)

MacMAME. Not the newer versions though


----------



## scruffy (Sep 19, 2003)

Warcraft 3 might not be enjoyable on your iMac - my G3 is just a little bit slower than that, and the game is a bit choppy always; like a slideshow in a large battle scene.  Maybe see if you can borrow a copy before you buy that one...

anything by Spiderweb software is good - they make awesome shareware RPGs.  The unregistered versions have plenty of levels to find out if you'll like a game or not.


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Anything from Ambrosia.
Unreal Tournament will run at a low FPS.
Quake 2 will run very well.
Starcraft will run very well.
Oni will run fairly well.
Diablo 2 will run very well.

These are all in OS 9, mind you.  I don't know about OS X that much, but my iMac stutters a lot more in X than 9.  For example, Alias Underground is practically unplayable for me.


----------

